# MK1 rabbit build thread



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*MK1 build thread*

here are some pics of a project that my friend is working on
ill let the pics do the talking



















:what:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Love the shape of the tubs in the back :thumbup: Looks like a great project


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

looks fun


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking at the 2nd pic, you'd be hard-pressed to think that there's even wheels underneath the car... Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

that is soo coool


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

now that needs to go


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

:whatude.........dude.........****..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

ehh remove flare lol


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

+1 on removing the flares

Also, why such large bags in the rear? Steal them off a semi?


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Thats why. *

Rat rodding is about using what you have..... I have 20 machine press airbags laying around...... Aside that....i did not make a frame for the car....i used sheet metal only.... So weight discernment with the large bags is a plus.  I can ride at 5 psi, low and smooth, can use a very low pressure system for reliability , and gets 12 inches of lift....so I can get the tires off.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

VC Josh said:


> Rat rodding is about using what you have..... I have 20 machine press airbags laying around...... Aside that....i did not make a frame for the car....i used sheet metal only.... So weight discernment with the large bags is a plus.  I can ride at 5 psi, low and smooth, can use a very low pressure system for reliability , and gets 12 inches of lift....so I can get the tires off.



:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

What bags are you using for the front ?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Bags*

Sucks  i kinda am limited on choices.... So i ordered them from olskool dubs. I wanted to put one in beside the strut next to the cv axle.... But there just isnt enough room. And i thought of doing something crazy with it..... But in all honesty, i was building this cause i was bored...and i have better projects to waste time on. This is just my daily driver. . I didnt want to spend more than 3 weeks on it total.


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Rabbit*

Oh....and btw.... The top picture....there are no bags in yet... Just coilovers. It will lay rockers in the ground (not just on) when i finally get them in.


----------



## Ronburgendy (Oct 23, 2008)

holy jebas


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

bump for some updates


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Lookin so good Josh! :beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

very interested on what you did to get the front that low


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

This the result of a fwd body drop. Josh was the inspiration for the body drop on my Caddy. :beer:


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

AMAZING!

Love how low it sits. Great work.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

needs rolling shots on the freeway. aired out. but this is some seriously dope stuff here.
you got pics of it fully jacked up?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

nice to see some real work done on this site vs. the bolt-on bag "build threads" that plague this place. More build pics would be great, sounds like a fun little project (although the styling isn't my cup of tea).


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

**** YES :thumbup:


----------



## drkstr24 (Jul 17, 2011)

WTF!?!?!?! Why would someone do this to a perfectly good diesel rabbit? Its a classic and you go and ruin it. :banghead:. jk jk. *I love it*. I'm glad that I got to see the madness unfold. GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!. Great Daily driver.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Subscribed so I don't miss a thing! Looks like fun dude opcorn:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

drkstr24 said:


> WTF!?!?!?! Why would someone do this to a perfectly good diesel rabbit? Its a classic and you go and ruin it. :banghead:. jk jk. *I love it*. I'm glad that I got to see the madness unfold. GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!. Great Daily driver.


lol..


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

there will be some good pics in the near future. just stay tuned.


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

subs.

great job man! looks fun.


----------



## littleyan92 (Jul 6, 2011)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want MOARopcorn:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

this is really cool


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*pics*

We just got a bunch of new pics driving and dragging.... But our internet is down till Tuesday =[. First trip down the interstate did great.  I've put around 600 miles on it and I have only a few complaints.  I got some new parts on the way, and should have some full sized tires on the front by next weekend.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Very much looking forward to those pics!


----------



## virginia_b4 (Apr 14, 2010)

Saw you guys at pick and pull last sunday. I parked in front of you in a multi-color millenia. Wanted to get a pick but my camera is busted. Awesome car.


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Pick n pull*

Come on by if u want a pic anytime haha its in the drive way


----------



## virginia_b4 (Apr 14, 2010)

I live on the eastern shore, so i don't get over there very often. Was mad they didn't have any mk3's. hopefully my mk3 will be runnig soon so i could get a pic of them together, even if your car makes mine look 4x4ish.


----------



## kyleromero (May 9, 2011)

This thing is sick!


----------



## lumb3rjack (Oct 26, 2011)

****ing Sick. :thumbup:
Can't way to see those draggin pics.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

finally. someone no scared to make a car actually lay out. :thumbup:


----------



## drkstr24 (Jul 17, 2011)

so i heard people were asking for a rolling shot or two. Here you go for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

So many levels of pimp right there!


----------



## kyleromero (May 9, 2011)

That exhaust is the coolest thing I've ever seen this thing has flavor all over lovin it let's see more


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

that stack....:sly: but the rest:thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

The worst exhaust in the history of terrible exhausts.


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*stack*

While the stack is different..... I like the cartoonishness of it...... Being a turbo diesel, it blows smoke and I dont catch any of it in the cab. The floor inside only sits an inch off the ground so I have a good amount of interior space ( even w the tires in the car w you) and it is legal....ish in VA. However it is removable, but it blows in the car just a bit without it. And my girl is a no go on that.  it is my daily driver... So I have to smell it all the time. Haha


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> The worst exhaust in the history of terrible exhausts.


:laugh:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Pics at full lift?

:thumbup: good stuff man.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Damn dude thats wild.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

insert jealousy here.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

this is dope


----------



## lumb3rjack (Oct 26, 2011)

Sooo awesome. I actually like the exhaust, makes it seem like a duece and a half. :thumbup:

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry about pics..... I just figured out how to post them. Haha im not a computer person..... Im a metal person. . But.... I got my full sized tires on now, and its gotten over 1000miles on it since it was finished. So everything seems great, and its pretty much done for the time being. . Just have to put a heater in for our winter vacation, we are driving it to canada..... And it might be too cold. Haha. And i do have a new hood coming.... With out holes for suspension.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hell yes


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Freaking Sweet!!!


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

sick!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

any shots of the front end?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> any shots of the front end?


X2 would really like some pics


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> any shots of the front end?


Body dropped


















Note the bad ass jackstand column mount Love it!!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

BTW... I do blame you for this Josh! :laugh::heart:


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Siiiiiiiiiick! Love it! Btw...... If i ever do this again.... Im going with hydros. ........ And 19s hahaha


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

VC Josh said:


> Siiiiiiiiiick! Love it! Btw...... If i ever do this again.... Im going with hydros. ........ And 19s hahaha


Thank you sir. Mine will be here on friday -


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pure genius.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

not gonna lie i was also inspired by this haha. did some cutting on my project mk2. floorpan is on the ground front to back now


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Jetta is dumped!  awesome.


----------



## danger mkII (Jul 6, 2011)

martin13 said:


> not gonna lie i was also inspired by this haha. did some cutting on my project mk2. floorpan is on the ground front to back now


Hey man, do you have a build thread? I'm looking to do a body drop on my jetta(if i keep her) in a few years or so.


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

what bags did you use in the front?


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this to me, the truck, or the jetta?


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

VC Josh said:


> Is this to me, the truck, or the jetta?


haha sorry, the 4dr rabbit, does it have WCHLVR front set up in it? what did u do up front?


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

It did. I believe Josh had to make some changes to get it to lay and lift enough for this car. Josh, I would love to see what you ended up with as well.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

danger mkII said:


> Hey man, do you have a build thread? I'm looking to do a body drop on my jetta(if i keep her) in a few years or so.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5474541-1990-frankenjetta-build

havent updated in a while though, ive been busy with school. beyond what is on there i have almost finished the interior and i started chopping out the rain tray to shave the bay. 

im interested to see what the front setup is on the rabbit as well. i have raised the towers and cut the control arms up and the front is not as low as i want yet. subframe is still off the ground by like 3/4"


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm running factory towers, factory arms, factory ....pretty much everything...... I used terrys sleeve bags, and they worked w a smaller tire great, but I ended up using some mk2 bagrider struts that I had to modify a bit at my machine shop . They just let me get a little more lift to get out of the big white walls.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

So glad you were able to find a solution Josh! Looks so badass!


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*stack*

just throwing this out there but that stack would look great running up the pillar like a snorkel


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

more ic:


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

Well damn.


----------



## DJ Swindle D (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to agree on the well damn remake because that is what it is . Well damn. Such a nice job.


:thumbup::thumbup: for local.


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*more....?*

I have a bunch more pics...... Just figured people were over it haha. I started 2 new builds.... And just daily drive the rabbit now. its pretty mild compared to my other cars


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I still want to see more


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well I still want to see more


3 more from the weekend



























chillin on the side of the highway waiting for that other rabbit to get towed :thumbdown:

im also sure he wouldnt mind if i posted a teaser pic of the project he has been working on
here is the truck peeking in the corner


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

this whole thread is pure win:thumbup::thumbup:
:heart:ratrods


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

Mild or not. This is all the motivation I need to do dirty things to my dub. I have been wanting to drop a 4 door for a while and I am not afraid of my welder. Body drop seems like a functional way to achieve all with no crazy shift linkage issues. Plus I have no money to spare on the car just welding wire and saw-zawl blades. Winter makes me do bad things to cars. :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

update this dead thread with new pics


getting some paint









this is josh's newer project. a willys truck with a vw tdi swap. so it should still count. its bagged and has a vw :heart::laugh:


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey hey.... Imma put some pics up if i can figure it out nick.... Getting my tires on tuesday.  gonna look aweome.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

****k yeah man!! great stuff


----------



## vw-tim (Sep 14, 2010)

dude i love this thing!! keep up the good work and i love that color you painted it! :thumbup::beer: also any info on the front bench seat? i wanna put a front bench in my 2 door rabbit  haha


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

this thing would look sick with some polished lecastellettes


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, I'd say that build was a success:thumbup:


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJUEZ3hOszo. Mk1 rabbit


----------



## Biohazard-1 (Aug 10, 2009)

very cool build man very impressed, you have mad fab skills. Its nice to see one built not bought


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


>


amazing work man. Love it


----------



## mauzer76 (Feb 23, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

like it better without the stack:thumbup:


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*mk1 feature*

http://www.airsociety.net/2012/12/papa-smurf-joshua-joyce-bagged-mk1-rabbit-gti-turbo-diesel/ 




feature from airsociety 

http://www.airsociety.net/author/sparcosoul/


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice josh. I've been watching logans pics of this car. Gorgeous work.

I drive the silver cc btw

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

a really simple and awesome ride... perfect.. 

any new infos or pictures availeble? 

reg from Germany 
Kev


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

**

Thanks alot. . I dont really have any new pics of it....but its being shot this week for another site in the uk. So ill have something to post soon. Its been so nasty outside, i have driven it much, and have been busy with other projects.


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Hate to see her go, but we are buying a house, something must go... 
Bagged 
Bodydropped 
Full custom...everything 
Turbo diesel with less than 75k on it 
tons and tons of modifications, way too many to list 
lowest Rabbit on Earth...bitches 
Featured on Airspciety. Here is the link: 
http://www.airsociety.net/2012/12/papa-smurf-joshua-joyce-bagged-mk1-rabbit-gti-turbo-diesel/ 
$8,500 OBO


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lowest rabbit on earth Bitches! fuggin love it man!!! GLWTS:thumbup:


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Bunny*

Yeah. Havent seen another one tucking lug nuts


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

VC Josh said:


> Yeah. Havent seen another one tucking lug nuts


 But this one doesn't either?


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Old pic*

I moved up tire size since then. . Those pics are almost a year old.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

new video


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Dom


----------



## drkstr24 (Jul 17, 2011)

What the hell happened to the mad scientist that built that crazy rabbit? Heard he died or something or moved to the mountains. Anyways, cool build and badass video. Can't wait to see more from thi man.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The bagged rabbit was sold. Josh is on to new projects now. Check out his tdi swapped willies truck he has been building. You can check his feature on canibeat. 










My favorite part is the coolant overflow and hard lines in the engine bay 









Throwback


----------

